# Uploading Photos on Aquabid



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I have tried several times but photos wont show up.
Anyone know what is happening? Photos file maybe too big?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

They have some sort of pixel limit. All I know is that it's really really small. Try using an html auction formatter. there will be no limit on pixel size or quantity. kind of cheating, but, hey.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i always just upload to 3rd party service


----------

